# Question about jetstream boiler



## stefan66 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have the opportunity to purchase a used Jetstream series 120 sb boiler
on kijiji in good shape. Any idea how old this unit might be? Anybody have any experience
with this model? Any input would be greatly appreciated. The link for this ad can be found at
Thunder bay kijiji Jetstream wood boiler.


----------



## webbie (Oct 7, 2013)

Some of the members here have and use these. Do a couple searches around and see what you can find.

Chances are that the boiler dates from 1980-85


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 7, 2013)

The Jetstream will not work successfully without storage .
If the heat exchanger is in good condition , and a little routine maintenance they will run almost for ever .
The 2 that I have are both 30+ years old .
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/giving-a-jetstream-base-new-life.76371/#post-1061728


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 7, 2013)

October 2011 we purchased the second Jetstream  on e-bay for $ 1,000:  New never been fired still on its original shipping pallets. 
My personnel opinion anymore than $ 1,000 and you could be buying a lot of headaches .
The condition of the refractory base should be the determining factor as to buy or not buy .
Have the owner take some pictures of the refractory through the clean out door and looking down into the burn chamber refractory.Post the pictures .


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 7, 2013)

This is the heart of the Jetstream, the refractory liner. The round section is the burn chamber and the rectangular is where the ash particles settle out before passing up through the heat exchanger. The nozzle sits in the center of the ash settling area, the ash clean out opening at the bottom.
Most common area for the liner to fail is between the  two chambers.
For example, if the wall between the two chambers has failed and you have to make a new nozzle, a new stainless steel combustion air injection pipe, plus the stove cement to make the gasket between the base and heat exchanger, you can expect to put out some where around $ 800!



This is the complete new base, liner with insulating vermiculite between the liner and the sheet metal box. 1,400 lbs approx.
When the heat exchanger is mounted on top the base, 1 inch of stove cement is spread over the base surface to form a gasket. You cannot skimp on this gasket as it serves two functions; firstly a gasket and secondly it provides for good heat transfer between the base and heat exchanger.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The sheet metal box with clean out opening and round hole for the combustion air tube.


Looking in the clean out opening with the nozzle in place. The nozzle is a maintenance wear item that has to be replaced every 5 to 10 years and can be easily inserted in through the clean out door without dissembling the boiler.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Two home made nozzles, fairly easy to make.  Kerr Controls in Truro, Novia Scotia I believe still stocks them.



These are stainless steel refractory needles used when mixing refractory. High temperature mini re-bar

For me these boilers are fun to play with. Also I believe the manual's instructions for curing  refractory are inadequate.  I've learned the hard way!


----------



## stefan66 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hobbyheater thanks for the reply
I have 1000 gallons of unpressurized storage
How big is the unit you have there?
The boiler I'm looking at is 24'' wide 44'' deep 52''high.
Yours looks allot bigger or is it just the internet that adds size?


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 8, 2013)

stefan66 said:


> Hobbyheater thanks for the reply
> I have 1000 gallons of unpressurized storage
> How big is the unit you have there?
> The boiler I'm looking at is 24'' wide 44'' deep 52''high.
> Yours looks allot bigger or is it just the internet that adds size?



Storage  1046 imperial gallons.  Boiler and storage share the same water with open to atmosphere expansion tank on the floor above in the wood shed. DHW and house heat are supplied by two copper coils inside of the storage tank.
Units are identical in size.  The one in the Kijji ad is a Kerr Controls unit made in Truro, Nova Scotia



Expansion tank has a sight tube for seeing the water level in the tank, but is open to atmosphere.

.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Storage is higher than the boiler for two reasons;
1 When boiler is out water stratifies so no gravity circulation between storage or boiler creating stack loss.
2 Should there be a power failure while boiler is firing heat will dissipate by gravity to storage.



Some of the units have a belt driven three stage blower.  If yours does find someone who knows how to take it apart to change the bearing, which are off the shelf at any automotive parts shop ($ 5.00 apiece). The aluminum blades are fragile and are not replaceable.  I did it myself and damaged one of the blades. the new blades are metric in size and just a bit smaller and will not deliver the necessary air flow.
These belt driven blowers were used for cooling late 1970s main frame computers so are obsolete.
There are several good options for replacing the belt driven blower.



This is the smaller blower housing that has a two stage vacuum cleaner motor for a blower. One motor and three sets of brushes are worth about $100 and will yield about 2400 hours of use.


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 8, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...nocking-from-others-pleeeeeease.114519/page-4

On pages 3 & 4 of this thread, there is a little more discussion on the Jetstream.


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 14, 2013)

stefan66 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a used Jetstream series 120 sb boiler
> on kijiji in good shape.



Did you make the purchase???


----------



## stefan66 (Oct 15, 2013)

hobbyheater said:


> Did you make the purchase???


 

I was too late. Somebody snapped it up already.
Really would have been a good fit for me.
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## thecontrolguy (Oct 15, 2013)

Dang, Allan, I am STILL trying to finish the big shop build, future home of my new (old) Jetstream!  Finally have the steel structure up and maybe starting the insulation and siding soon. Storage tanks are waiting in the pole barn with the propane expansion tank . Holy #@&* is concrete and re-bar expensive! I know for certain that the dang thing is so heavy I will only move it one more time!


----------



## hobbyheater (Oct 15, 2013)

thecontrolguy said:


> Dang, Allan, I am STILL trying to finish the big shop build, future home of my new (old) Jetstream!  Finally have the steel structure up and maybe starting the insulation and siding soon. Storage tanks are waiting in the pole barn with the propane expansion tank . Holy #@&* is concrete and re-bar expensive! I know for certain that the dang thing is so heavy I will only move it one more time!


 

Really glad to hear you are still on the upside of the flowers!   Had not seen any posts from you in a long time and was really hoping that you were not any where near that last big mill explosion and succeeding fire.   We are hoping to go to Terrace next summer, so you should be planning on some company!


----------



## Mapleandtango (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought a house and there is one of these installed. Can someone tell me exactly what it is and what it's meant to do? We are actually renovating and will be looking to sell it. Any idea what it's worth? The sticker indicates Series 120 SB, Hampton Technologies, Charlottetown, PEI. And yes I've been googling and I found a Popular mechanics article but I still don't know what it's worth, if anything.


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 26, 2015)

Mapleandtango said:


> I bought a house and there is one of these installed. Can someone tell me exactly what it is and what it's meant to do? We are actually renovating and will be looking to sell it. Any idea what it's worth? The sticker indicates Series 120 SB, Hampton Technologies, Charlottetown, PEI. And yes I've been googling and I found a Popular mechanics article but I still don't know what it's worth, if anything.



Could you post the serial number, and maybe a few pictures?


----------



## Mapleandtango (Apr 27, 2015)

hobbyheater said:


> Could you post the serial number, and maybe a few pictures?



Would you know where I may find the serial number?  Sorry, but I am a girl, I need to know if I need to go crawl behind the thing! I've uploaded a picture.


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 27, 2015)

Mapleandtango said:


> Would you know where I may find the serial number?  Sorry, but I am a girl, I need to know if I need to go crawl behind the thing! I've uploaded a picture.







The serial number is the smaller of the two tags.


----------



## Mapleandtango (Apr 27, 2015)

hobbyheater said:


> View attachment 157537
> 
> 
> The serial number is the smaller of the two tags.



I can't see it. There is a big black box in the bag perhaps covering it. I've gone around the whole thing and I cant see one.


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 27, 2015)

Mapleandtango said:


> I can't see it. There is a big black box in the bag perhaps covering it. I've gone around the whole thing and I cant see one.]



The big box is the blower housing. The boiler came with to types of blowers and your unit has the better blower.

Do you have a manual for the boiler?


----------



## Mapleandtango (Apr 28, 2015)

no manual


----------



## graham7226 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mapleandtango said:


> no manual


Where in Quebec are you? I might be interested in it.


----------



## Mapleandtango (May 1, 2015)

just a few KM north of Quebec City.


----------



## maple1 (May 2, 2015)

QC is a great place to visit.

Might as well make a weekend out of it.


----------

